# weird dreams



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have always been really good at dream interpretation. I've studied dreams for about 20 years.

But last night I had a really bizarre dream. I was driving down the freeway and traffic was stopped so the Jonas Brothers could do a video, in the middle of the freeway.

Huh?

I don't really know much about them other than a lot of younger teens like them. I've never heard one song of theirs! But I distinctly remember sitting in the car, watching them do their dance moves then they were done and traffic continued.

Way bizarre. No more eating right before bed!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ohh i just had a really wierd dream a couple nights ago!
it was the night after i saw the movie Wanted

it started in a room with Angelina Jolie and she told me to watch her..and she started walking with her back against a wall and then these guys started shooting at her! she told me she got shot 96 times and she was still alive!!
and then we walked out to this field of tall grass and she told me to run, so i did. and this guy started chasing after me with a gun, shooting at me! i was so scared! and he shot me and i woke up probably with this expression on my face :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think those types of dreams have a lot to do with what you see on t.v., sort of like mine. 

I loved that movie by the way!!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

yea, i also had a lot of sugar that night :roll: 

you interprit dreams? thats soo cool! dont be surprised if i come to you asking you to interprit my next one


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I've done dream interpretation for years. It's a lot of fun actually. I use information that talks about dream symbols and a lot of intuition. I've helped quite a few people with their dreams which is a nice feeling.

So yeah, anytime you have dream questions, I'm more than happy to help out!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is really amusing Solon :lol: I have to say I haven't had a funny dream in a while.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I recently had a dream where I helped my husband get married...to another woman. :roll: I returned the next day ( in my dream) driving like a crazy person smashing my car into a fruit stand outside his house, told my kids to grab some breakfast (from the stand) and stay in the car. I then walked into the house where my hubby and his new wife were living, I went upstairs to the bedroom, beat him with a baseball bat while he was still in bed and then proceeded to leave but I met his new wife on the stairs...told her that I was still married to him. Pushed her down the stairs, stepped over her broken body and walked to the front door. I lit a zippo lighter and tossed it into the curtains before I stepped out and walked down the front sidewalk. The house burst into flames and I drove off. I woke up after shifting the car into drive.

Now, needless to say my hubby looked like :shock: <--- this :lol: 
when I told him about it. I told him that the dream meant that I loved him...lol...he agreed, kissed my forehead and changed the subject!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

he is totally a great guy and wouldn't EVER do this...nor would I help with the wedding!!!! hehehe
What does this dream mean?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

OoOoOoOooh BOY! I think I am the QUEEN of bizarre dreams. 

I have a dream, the same dream every once in awhile about one of my mom's ex boyfriend chasing me down, catching me, and then sticking a machete (a huge knife) up my bum (yes, I know.. OUCH). The day after the dream, I am physically uncomfortable, and it's always sore to sit. 

I've had dreams where I've killed myself. One that has absolutely terrified me. I was sitting in a car, and had shot myself in the chest with a handgun. I could feel the pain, and when I pressed on the bullet wound, it would weep. I didn't die right away, and actually woke up before I had died, but I was very close because I woke up gasping for breath. 

I have dreams about mass murders chasing me through hospitals, killing random people, skinning them and then hanging them all in a tree. 

I've had dreams where there are dominance issues, I've had crazy sexual dreams and I've had dreams about cheating spouses, or even dreams about beating up my mom, or my ex husband. 

Bottom line is, that I enjoy going to bed every night because I never know what's going to happen. Of course the really scary dreams I don't enjoy very much, but I have a lot of cool, crazy ones that out weight the really bad ones.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i´ve had some freaky dream experiance, like this one time I was standing in a line in school and my former teacher was passing by to let us into the classroom when suddenly everybody started pushing and i was in the middle and couldn´t catch my breath ! i tried to scream at the teacher but couldn´t and then i woke up and gasped like i hadn´t breathed for a long time... :? it was rather freaky, especially when i lost my breath in a game once, tried to yell at my coach but couldn´t ! i instantly remembered that dream ! 
my mom always dreams snow before something bad happens.. an example would be that she was back where she grew up standing in a snowy beach and my grandpa was with her. He said something like "this isn´t as bad as it looks " and the next day he was flown to Reykjavík with a bad eye injury and said the same thing to my mom ! 
And my grandma once dreamt a surgery on someones right hip and felt like it was my sister and called her when she woke up to ask if she was okay, which she was but then she started to get sick because of some hip infection which was in her right hip and had to get multiple surerys ! She got so sick she could have died actually...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Let me tell you about some dreams I have had.

The first one... I had watched a movie named Where Have All The People Gone? It's very distracting and I had this nightmare after it:
Well... there was a meteor which impacted to Earth in the Lapland (the northest province of Finland). Unluckily the meteor included an unknown virus which started to spread. The scene I remember clearly was that I was watching a newcast and the reporter told that the virus was killing people in the north Finland. Aside from it the virus was spreading all the time and it had predicted to enter our province after few hours. After those news I decided to go to a shop with my dad.Then it happened. All people started to get sick and die around me. Also my dad. I don't know why but I had a resistance so I hadn't get sick. It was still hard to watch all those people die and fear if the virus would break my immunity. Luckily I woke up at that stage so I didn't bear more! You can still believe that this dream stayed in my mind for a long time.

The second one... You can have dreams when you know that you're dreaming and that's it. But you can also have dreams which seem very real and you think that you're living your regular life even if you're asleep. My second dream wasn't very bad but I didn't realize that it was just a dream and I was just sleeping.
I was on a beach with my two friend. Abruptly some very repressed woman arrived at the beach and asked us to help her with a suicide. Well.. We agreed. She shuffled into her car and we pushed the car to a sea. And ofcourse the police set up a murder investigation afterwards. I felt so quilty and I wanted to agnize what we did but my friends forbad me (yes, I've watched I Know What You Did Last Summer). I can't remember how this dream ended but it was very scary because it felt so real.

Btw, I have a some kind of 'dream world' in my head. It's almost as a real world but some details have been changed. I rollback to this 'world' sometimes when I'm dreaming.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

:mrgreen: I'm sorry but thats funnny.... 

Okay now that I'm done laughin ~ that is really bizzare! I hate having weird/unusal dreams like that. The other night I dreamt about bottles & bottles of "adult" beverages. LOL. I was asking everyone if that meant I'm an alcoholic. (But seriously, I don't drink that much!) It was totally out of the ordinary. Its amazing what our brains do when we try to sleep.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'll work on the dream interpretations this evening!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Solon said:


> I'll work on the dream interpretations this evening!


souds like you've got a lot of work to do! haha! :lol: 

its cool to have a dream interpreter on the forum


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've got one for you when you have time Solon. Its one of those that has stuck with me for years. 
Do you want me to tell you about it now or later?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You can post it now and I'll work on it this evening when I have more time to sit down and focus! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

hey solon ill pm you my dream! if your willing to interprete it. if not thats fine too!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, this is going to be sorta long but here goes. This was one of those dreams that was so real that I remember it years later. 
I was in a beautiful garden that I understood to be heaven. There were 3 beings there that I understood to be my guardian angels. The flowers were all singing and making beautiful music and the colors and were all very vibrant. I told the beings (they were human but non-sexed) I wanted to stay there and that I felt I really belonged with them. They told me I couldn't and I remember being very upset and and sad that I couldn't stay. They told me that I had to go back to my life. But that it was a mistake that I had been sent to earth. I should never have been born, but since I was I had to bide my time and wait before I could come back. They told me they would always be with me. I was awakened from this dream like I had been struck by lightening. I actually felt the physical sensation of electricity surging through my body when I woke up. I never forgot it. I often wondered if I had stopped breathing in my sleep and died or something. What do you thing?


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ :shock: ^^

i'm speechless...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i´ll always remeber one dream.. the only time i´ve dreamt that anyone died ! 
me, my sister and my mom were in out apartment and there was a ghost pestering us ! we managed to get him in a container of some sort and then my sister left to get her coat and i left to get something i forgot in my room ! the second i left i felt i shouldn´t have and ran out ! i saw my mom had fallen in the stairs and cracked her scull and her brains were leaking out ! 
i was seriously disturbed when i woke up !


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

oh! i remember a dream i had a long time ago

i was maybe 6 or 7 when i had the dream..
i was in my room coloring on my bed and i heard the front door open and slam shut, when i to investigate i saw no one. so i went back to my room and i looked out my bedroom window and i saw my dad trudging down the sidewalk with a beanie and a coat on(it was windy outside) and a suitcase in his hands. i started screaming "DADDY DONT GO!" and banging on the window, but he didnt hear me, so i ran outside to catch up with him, but he was gone..i shot up out of my bed crying


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

General info on dreams:

Before I get into the individual dream stuff here are a few important things to know. Dreams are VERY personal. There is no way for another person to truly interpret another person's dream.

This is because dream symbols have different meanings to each person. A person that interprets them can give insight and help put the pieces of the puzzle together.

Dreams are our way of working things out in our subconscious that we can't do in our waking life. They are our way to experiment with different things and basically let loose.

If you have any questions, just let me know!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I recently had a dream where I helped my husband get married...to another woman. :roll: I returned the next day ( in my dream) driving like a crazy person smashing my car into a fruit stand outside his house, told my kids to grab some breakfast (from the stand) and stay in the car. I then walked into the house where my hubby and his new wife were living, I went upstairs to the bedroom, beat him with a baseball bat while he was still in bed and then proceeded to leave but I met his new wife on the stairs...told her that I was still married to him. Pushed her down the stairs, stepped over her broken body and walked to the front door. I lit a zippo lighter and tossed it into the curtains before I stepped out and walked down the front sidewalk. The house burst into flames and I drove off. I woke up after shifting the car into drive.


These types of dreams usually always revolve around insecurity. Something that you are not sure either in your own life or in your hubby's. 

This can be anything from being uncertain about what he does when he's away from the house, when he is with other friends etc. A lot of people have these dreams and say, their spouses would never cheat or if they have the dream of them cheating, that they never would, yet deep down, something is occuring to make these feelings come to the surface.

Has there been any changes recently for the hubby? New friends? New job? Travelling more than normal? These things can bring on uncertainty. It doesn't mean something is happening, it just means that if something new is happening, you're night quite sure about it yet.

Do you feel worthy of his love? Sometimes, if a person isn't feeling worth the love of their spouse, they will have cheating dreams. 

It can also reflect on things going on in your own life. Maybe there is some change you are wanting - to do a new job, to do some things away from the hubby/family (on your own). So because you are wanting to make some changes, your mind can see it as cheating or straying.

Cheating or straying is also associated with guilt - and not necessarily the act of cheating. So, is something going on in your life that you feel guilty about?

Beating down the 'new' wife could be a way of taking control of the situation. You stepped in, made yourself heard and drove away victorious (in a sense). So if you are not being heard by hubby or others, make it so.

Hope this helps some!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Moxie:

Your dreams are showing a lot of repressed anger and agression toward yourself or someone else. The times when you've had these dreams were you depressed? These type of dreams usually occur most often during those times.

The more you have them, the more your mind is trying to relay to you that you aren't dealing with past issues. The best thing to do is to look at what you aren't dealing with and face them straight on. Not always easy to do, but once you start confronting the repressed issues then those dreams will go away.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar 

The school dream about you being stuck in the middle of the group of kids and losing your breath could mean that you are not giving yourself enough space in your life. Enough time for yourself by yourself where you can sit back, catch your breathe, just be you. So if you are always on the go and always around other people, slow it down and take some you time!

There are a lot of people that have premonition dreams, so you may inherit that ability since your Mom and Grandma had it. Keep a close watch on your dreams!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

TaMMa89 

People dying in dreams (including ourselves) rarely means physical death. Death is change. To die is to end a way of behavior that is bad for us, or to move us in a new direction to better our life.So many people dying around could mean it's time for you to make a change in your environment, moving to someplace new, away from family and people you've spent most of your life around.

Breaking out into the world. A lot of young adults have dreams like this as they are about to embark out on their own (college etc). As well as people making significant job changes or relationship changes.

The second dream is associate with guilt. So something you have done that you haven't resolved and has left you with really guilty feelings. It means you might need to confront whatever it is that is causing those feelings of guilt.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

omg!! I remember my dream from last night!! Me and my boyfriend were sitting outside my house on my porch. Not sure what we were doing but then the next thing I remember, I'm riding this beautiful black Fresian horse on our front lawn!! Lol, and I remember how smooth and rocking-horse-like his canter was and I remember little things like how he would lean into the bit but the become very collected and lol, we even "jumped" over the sidewalk and I remember in my dream telling myself that I needed to release him more with my hands but I do remember that I waited with my seat which is something that I've really been working on!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Riding a dream horse and working on things that you want to work on in your waking life. It's fun to get to do things like that in your dreams because then when you go to do the real thing, you've already done it once.

If you were riding in front of your boyfriend, it could have also been about trying to impress him.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll never forget one dream I had. It was when I was 15 or 16, and, as embarrassing as it is to say, this dream shocked me so much I actually crawled into bed with my parents.
It's long, even this many years later I still remember it in vivid detail.

**WARNING - not for weak stomachs!!****

It started out as me being with my 3 best friends on a trip to Ireland. We stopped in a local pub for some brew, but we all had to use the bathroom first. We put our bags down and used the facilities, and when we came back out, I realized that my bag had been rifled through and my passport and wallet were gone - upon closer inspection, my friends' bags were missing the same. I looked up, and there was a note attached to a string hanging right in front of my face that read "Look to the Queen."
All the colors were very red and brown, and faded...
We ran outside and into a field where there was a giant statue of a woman's head. When we were a few hundred meters from the statue, three men appeared at the base carrying guns. The leader shouted "get down!" and we all dropped to the ground. He then called for me to come forwards. I remember my friend grabbing me with tears streaming down his face and pleading for me not to go. I cried back that I loved them all, but I didn't want anyone to be hurt. I started crawling closer, and looked back once - at that instant, the men ahead of me started peppering my one friend with bullets. As I started screaming to them, the men shot at my other two friends. 
I went literally blind with rage, I could feel the ****** of bullets skimming my skin, but I got up and ran towards the men. 

I "woke up" (still dreaming) in a hospital. The first thing I noticed was that my hands were lying in a bowl next to my bed. I looked down at my arms to find bandages covering the stumps where my hands should have attached - yep, my hands were literally lying in a bowl next to me, bloody and detached. 
I looked across the room, and the ring leader in the shooting was lying in the bed. I wanted to scream and run, but couldn't. He looked at me with his one good eye, and started sobbing and apologising. 
I got up and ran. He got a gun out and started chasing me. I can't remember ever being so frantic as then. I got to the elevator and jumped in just as the doors were closing. I felt faint, and the man sharing the elevator with me looked obviously distressed with my bloody stumps. I leaned against the wall and wanted to pass out, but didn't.
I got down to the parking level and ran for my dear life across the lot, and found my car parked there. I jumped in, and reached for the ignition... but couldn't turn the key because of my lack of hands.... just then I heard laughter across the lot, and saw the man lining up a shot to me...


and I woke up. 





Any ideas???


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I hate to double dip but what does it mean when you dream of being in a house that isnt stable, like the floors are moving and tipping? I have that dream a lot.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

i always have dreams about a girl i know that died(r.i.p) she comes and talks to me. what does this mean???

and this is werid, but i also have alot of dreams about parties, like, house parties :shock: and what does THAT mean??


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

hmm i think i have come up with an idea. Don't go into any pubs, and if you see a statue with just a head on it then RUNN!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Brandon said:


> hmm i think i have come up with an idea. Don't go into any pubs, and if you see a statue with just a head on it then RUNN!!!!


haha I'll be running a lot then...


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Solon said:


> Moxie:
> 
> Your dreams are showing a lot of repressed anger and agression toward yourself or someone else. The times when you've had these dreams were you depressed? These type of dreams usually occur most often during those times.
> 
> The more you have them, the more your mind is trying to relay to you that you aren't dealing with past issues. The best thing to do is to look at what you aren't dealing with and face them straight on. Not always easy to do, but once you start confronting the repressed issues then those dreams will go away.


You couldn't have been any closer to the truth! I do have a lot of self hate, per say. Not only that, but the people I am most commonly beating up in my dreams are people that I hate, so it would only make sense that I would want to beat them up. 

I cant really remember if I was or am depressed at the time of having these dreams, but chances are, yes, probably. I fight with depression, panic, and anxiety, so probably. 

You did a wonderful job! Thank you!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Ok, this is going to be sorta long but here goes. This was one of those dreams that was so real that I remember it years later.
> I was in a beautiful garden that I understood to be heaven. There were 3 beings there that I understood to be my guardian angels. The flowers were all singing and making beautiful music and the colors and were all very vibrant. I told the beings (they were human but non-sexed) I wanted to stay there and that I felt I really belonged with them. They told me I couldn't and I remember being very upset and and sad that I couldn't stay. They told me that I had to go back to my life. But that it was a mistake that I had been sent to earth. I should never have been born, but since I was I had to bide my time and wait before I could come back. They told me they would always be with me. I was awakened from this dream like I had been struck by lightening. I actually felt the physical sensation of electricity surging through my body when I woke up. I never forgot it. I often wondered if I had stopped breathing in my sleep and died or something. What do you thing?


These types of dreams are the most powerful in my opinion because they are touched by the divine. I believe what you had was a truly divine interaction. You didn't stop breathing or die, you actually had interaction with them.

There might be things going on in your life that had made you wonder about 'why am I here' - things that a lot of people question, but you got an answer. VERY cool!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> i´ll always remeber one dream.. the only time i´ve dreamt that anyone died !
> me, my sister and my mom were in out apartment and there was a ghost pestering us ! we managed to get him in a container of some sort and then my sister left to get her coat and i left to get something i forgot in my room ! the second i left i felt i shouldn´t have and ran out ! i saw my mom had fallen in the stairs and cracked her scull and her brains were leaking out !
> i was seriously disturbed when i woke up !


Dying means change, not usually physical death. So if you are in a position where you are getting ready to do a big change in your life (moving away from friends and family) or new job then it's very likely to have these dreams.

This almost goes along with your school dream about you needing to take more 'room' for yourself in your life. You want to but maybe are you afraid or nervous to leave 'behind' friends and family. That 'death' of them means your relationship with them with change, but it won't be bad. 

Everything changes.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

what about mine?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> oh! i remember a dream i had a long time ago
> 
> i was maybe 6 or 7 when i had the dream..
> i was in my room coloring on my bed and i heard the front door open and slam shut, when i to investigate i saw no one. so i went back to my room and i looked out my bedroom window and i saw my dad trudging down the sidewalk with a beanie and a coat on(it was windy outside) and a suitcase in his hands. i started screaming "DADDY DONT GO!" and banging on the window, but he didnt hear me, so i ran outside to catch up with him, but he was gone..i shot up out of my bed crying


Fear of losing someone you love is a very powerful emotion. If you are the type of person that keeps their emotions in then these types of dreams can continue to happen (with you waking up crying or yelling). 

It can also mean, that you are holding too tightly on to someone. That it's time for you to break free and be a bit more independent. Your dad as your father figure leaving could be telling you that you need to stop relying on him so much and start working toward building your own life.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'll never forget one dream I had. It was when I was 15 or 16, and, as embarrassing as it is to say, this dream shocked me so much I actually crawled into bed with my parents.
> It's long, even this many years later I still remember it in vivid detail.
> 
> **WARNING - not for weak stomachs!!****
> ...



With a lot of dreams there are one or two symbols and the rest of the dream is sort of the backdrop to the story. In this dream I believe it is your hands.

Hands are used for communication, for helping people, for helping ourselves. The fact that you lost them meant you lost the ability to help anyone, including yourself. You had no control. 

The interpretation may not mean much now, especially if that theme isn't recurring in your dreams. So, whatever was going on in your life, you were able to work through, but you remember that dream as a constant reminder about going through similar experiences again.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

oh hey, i've got another question..
sometimes i dream what i like to call 'mini dreams' where i'm just maybe at the mall and i see something in the window and i wake up

and then some time later(it could range from a couple weeks to months), say i go to the same mall and i pass the store, and i get the biggest wave of deja vu(i'll get dizzy and my heart skips a beat) cause i saw the excact picture in my head and i'm listening to the excact words that people are saying..could i be phsycic??? :shock: 
or is it normal?


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ minnee?? :?   haha just kiddin. but what about mine?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

xoLivxo said:


> i always have dreams about a girl i know that died(r.i.p) she comes and talks to me. what does this mean???
> 
> and this is werid, but i also have alot of dreams about parties, like, house parties :shock: and what does THAT mean??


The key to your dream depends on what you are being told. So I'd need more information to see if I could help give you insight.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> oh hey, i've got another question..
> sometimes i dream what i like to call 'mini dreams' where i'm just maybe at the mall and i see something in the window and i wake up
> 
> and then some time later(it could range from a couple weeks to months), say i go to the same mall and i pass the store, and i get the biggest wave of deja vu(i'll get dizzy and my heart skips a beat) cause i saw the excact picture in my head and i'm listening to the excact words that people are saying..could i be phsycic??? :shock:
> or is it normal?


Those can be premonition dreams or you can be on the verge of learning lucid dreaming.

Lucid dreams are when you are dreaming, but you know it. So you can do anything you want in the dream. You can control the dream, you can change endings of recurring dreams, I mean anything. For some people it comes very naturally and for some people it takes a lot of time.

Premonition dreams don't have to be about big serious things. They can be as simple as dreaming of going to a doc appointment and then several months later you are there and get the deja vu/dizzy feeling.

Wanted to add, yes that could mean psychic ability so nurture it. Keep a dream journal, but if the dreams get too intense (too vivid) back off on recording them.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys!

I think I've answered most of the dreams in this thread - I just started a new thread called dream interpretations. If you are interested in having dream info! 

Again, I just offer insight, the rest of it is up to you!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Solon said:


> Salty_alydaR said:
> 
> 
> > oh hey, i've got another question..
> ...


omgsh! thats soo cool! i get premonitions!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I heard that not dreaming was a sign of depression, would you know anything about that, Solon? Just curious.

Also, my husband says he doesn't remember his dreams, at all.. Ever. Is that possible? And is there a link from dreaming to your sense of smell? Since my husband was a young child, he had lost his sense of smell. I doubt they would be linked, but you never know.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You always dream, always. Now remembering them is the key. You can train yourself to remember them. Some people do so naturally.

If you wake up suddenly, still in your dream sleep - you can often really remember them. If you wake up naturally and go through all the sleep stages, sometimes that is harder to remember.

When you wake up in the morning, have a notebook by your bed and record everything you remember. Initially it might not be that much. But you'll get better at dream recall with practice.


----------

